# polishing raw mods



## incredible_hullk (4/1/17)

hi guys

so i picked up some scratches going against the grain of my minikin raw.

being ocd i tried my meguiars scratch x 2.0 car polish which removes fine blemishes and polishes

results - blemishes removed and i can use my mod as a mirror

Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagya (4/1/17)

Now thats 1 great looking mod right there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (4/1/17)

I would like to see how that shine holds up as I had mine polished but somehow it kinda fades again looking raw


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/1/17)

Yagya said:


> I would like to see how that shine holds up as I had mine polished but somehow it kinda fades again looking raw



@Yagya will keep u posted


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Yagya will keep u posted


oh and and thx @Yagya seeing ur one made me realise i need it


----------



## Yagya (4/1/17)

You welcome. This 1 is my HE mod for sure. Just ticks all the boxes for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

It will fade again.

You need to polish it.
Wipe it clean with thinners an

Clearcoat.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

3 weeks in from last polish...thanks to clearcoat.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> 3 weeks in from last polish...thanks to clearcoat.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



stupid question @boxerulez wat is clearcoat and where do u get it from


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

Autopaint store... the clear paint used on cars that have metallic finishes.

I have a compressor and equipment at home so it isneasy for me... 


If you are notnset up for this kind of thing approach someone who works on cars bodywork to do it for you.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> stupid question @boxerulez wat is clearcoat and where do u get it from


Its the top clear layer over the color coat on your car to protect it from minor chips etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Autopaint store... the clear paint used on cars that have metallic finishes.
> 
> I have a compressor and equipment at home so it isneasy for me...
> 
> ...



Or can we approach you 

I just gave you a business idea @boxerulez , i dont expect any returns but you could name the business after me 


*Clouds4Days Mods n Other Paint Jobs*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Or can we approach you
> 
> I just gave you a business idea @boxerulez , i dont expect any returns but you could name the business after me
> 
> ...



Boxem Clouds Mod Detailing


----------



## boxerulez (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Or can we approach you
> 
> I just gave you a business idea @boxerulez , i dont expect any returns but you could name the business after me
> 
> ...


Ill do it free for you but shipping is your baby. Remember I am in East London.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ill do it free for you but shipping is your baby. Remember I am in East London.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Thanks bud.
I dont have one but when i get something raw i will take you up on that bud


----------

